# Omnistep wiring diagram



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all,
Some kind soul posted a wiring diagram for an omnistep recently.
He also explained all its little foibles........snags etc.
It was done in a manner even a numpty like me could understand.
Saved it to comp........but lost it when had comp probs.
Unable to find it on Forum.
Can anyone help please.
Many thanks
Martin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Prob Mr Mott :wink: :-

http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm

Mike


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Was this the thread you meant?

Here

There was, I think, another thread (not sure which forum) where Clive Mott posted a more "official" diagram - I thought I'd saved it but can't find it at the moment.

Edit - Spykal's is the one I meant!


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.
It was clives I was after mainly so thanks again
Martin


----------

